# Electric Skillet idea   ??????



## bud1955 (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a question that I do not think has been addressed.

I was thinking of using an old electric skillet, (the warm to 450 degree type). The type I would want to use would be the non-Teflon coated type (without the coating or to have the coating sand blasted off) Has this been done? I have done a lot of searching but have never seen this mentioned. Am I looking in the wrong places or do I not know what to look for? I am still pretty new to the site so I might not know what to look for or at.

Thanks for the time and help.

I hope I can get an answer.

Bud

Yes I have moved my question.

Thank you to who ever made the commnet about the deep fryer, I am sorry that I lost your name. (Smokin wylie, I think)   Thanks !!

I had thought that using a skillet would be about the same as a hot plate, but with better control.

(Plus the more mass of the skillet.)

Good ideas, but I am not quite ready to give up the idea of the skillet.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 4, 2012)

A lot of the heat generated by Electric coils is Infrared, heating the Air and Radiating to surrounding metal...So although the Smoker over all is 225*F the Coil is more like 1800*F...You will not get there with an Electric frying pan...You may do better by greatly increasing the mass like filling it with Concrete, but I doubt it. Like I said in the other post it may very well be useful to generate Cold smoke by heating enough to start the Wood Chips or Chunks Burning and will probably heat the interior of the smoker to 90-100*F or so...I don't see it getting anythin over 1 or 2 cubic feet anywhere near 225*F and will need great insulation...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Feb 5, 2012)

Bud, morning..... I think you have a point on the mass of the skillet.... It should slow down the temp swing... If the skillet is set at 300* deg., the thermostat will turn on and off and regulate at that temp, thus avoiding the 1000* deg then 50* deg. stuff we experience with calrod elements....  I would certainly try it.... you won't be out much and you could really like the way it controls the temp.... If it doesn't reach high enough temps for certain foods, you could always insulate your smoker to hold the heat better..... Just a guess 'cause I do not know what your set up is.....

Fire it up... take pics.... a let us know it short comings and plus'..... Dave


----------



## big casino (Feb 5, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Bud, morning..... I think you have a point on the mass of the skillet.... It should slow down the temp swing... If the skillet is set at 300* deg., the thermostat will turn on and off and regulate at that temp, thus avoiding the 1000* deg then 50* deg. stuff we experience with calrod elements....  I would certainly try it.... you won't be out much and you could really like the way it controls the temp.... If it doesn't reach high enough temps for certain foods, you could always insulate your smoker to hold the heat better..... Just a guess 'cause I do not know what your set up is.....
> 
> Fire it up... take pics.... a let us know it short comings and plus'..... Dave




or use an alternate heat source, and use the skillet for a smoke generator, my neighbor uses an electric skillet for his  lil smoke house but I think he only dehydrates Jerky in it, so I am not sure how high his temps get this way


----------

